# The Doctors House - Ivy Farm - Doncaster - January 2014



## Caine33 (Apr 9, 2014)

This is the derelict house that once used to belong to psychiatrist Dr Neil Silvester who famously released a female psychiatric patient who 2 days later went onto stab and kill an 11 year old girl in a The Frenchgate Shopping Centre in Doncaster. Driven from the house in 1992, The Doctor left everything inside and fled, leaving behind 5 vintage cars and an array of books and magazines. I've driven past this house so many times I thought it was time to have a look inside. This was my first Urban Explore and I look forward to many more... This is what I found !!!:wideeyed:














































The full photo set can be seen at:
https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157643662482055/

Thanks for looking ​


----------



## mockingbird (Apr 9, 2014)

Nicely done, always wanted to visit this place despite its interior of bareness uve made it appealing yet again, so cheers!


----------



## Stealthstar79 (Apr 9, 2014)

Really like the building, great first post!


----------



## Caine33 (Apr 9, 2014)

mockingbird said:


> Nicely done, always wanted to visit this place despite its interior of bareness uve made it appealing yet again, so cheers!



Thanks, There are a lot more pics in the Flickr set. Link at bottom of report.


----------



## Caine33 (Apr 9, 2014)

Stealthstar79 said:


> Really like the building, great first post!



Thanks, have seen this place so many times I thought it was time to take a look around. I've just done a different site visit and will report on that later


----------



## Mikeymutt (Apr 9, 2014)

great first report shame about the sad and tragic history to the place.great photos thank you.


----------



## Caine33 (Apr 9, 2014)

Mikeymutt said:


> great first report shame about the sad and tragic history to the place.great photos thank you.




Thanks, yes it was a tragic story and I believe that the Doctor in question is still in practice and was once up for an award!!


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (Apr 10, 2014)

Caine33 said:


> Thanks, yes it was a tragic story and I believe that the Doctor in question is still in practice and was once up for an award!!



Why spoil what is a good photographic record and brilliant first report, by dragging up in full, a tragedy that still affects those of us that were acquainted with the victim and her family? Mr. Silverster made an error of judgement in following the 'rules', something any of us might have made if we had been in his shoes. Very sadly the same errors still occur today - as a recent case, again in Doncaster attests to. Fortunately without the fatal consequences. This house is more a testament to mob violence than medical malpractice. As for the 'award' - one has to be a particularly shite piece of humanity if one does not learn something from a horrendous personal experience - it had to do with work done in trying to prevent others from making similar mistakes.


----------



## Caine33 (Apr 10, 2014)

Thanks for saying that my first report was brilliant. I did not think that I went into too much detail about the history surrounding this house, I'm sure this property has been photographed and reported on many times before, and in greater detail than I have.
Yes it is sad that a doctor was driven away from his beautiful house and that a young girl lost her life. Yes an error of judgement by the doctor that he still has to live with today, I'm sure it must be still awful for him. 
Regarding the award, I'm sure it involved a great deal of work on his behalf to even be considered for it. 

All I wanted was to put a bit of history together with my photographic report, I'm sure that there are far more derelict buildings with far worse history / events around than this one.


----------



## Stealthstar79 (Apr 10, 2014)

Caine33 said:


> Thanks for saying that my first report was brilliant. I did not think that I went into too much detail about the history surrounding this house, I'm sure this property has been photographed and reported on many times before, and in greater detail than I have.
> Yes it is sad that a doctor was driven away from his beautiful house and that a young girl lost her life. Yes an error of judgement by the doctor that he still has to live with today, I'm sure it must be still awful for him.
> Regarding the award, I'm sure it involved a great deal of work on his behalf to even be considered for it.
> 
> All I wanted was to put a bit of history together with my photographic report, I'm sure that there are far more derelict buildings with far worse history / events around than this one.




Don't worry!
you were not to know that the history of this location would stir up bad feelings and cause upset. New to the forum you would not have seen the last post on this location either.
Lots of locations on here have had terrible histories. You live and learn..
We are a friendly bunch


----------



## UrbanX (Apr 10, 2014)

Such a beautiful old house! Ace photos, cheers for sharing!


----------



## krela (Apr 10, 2014)

Dirus_Strictus said:


> Why spoil what is a good photographic record and brilliant first report, by dragging up in full, a tragedy that still affects those of us that were acquainted with the victim and her family? Mr. Silverster made an error of judgement in following the 'rules', something any of us might have made if we had been in his shoes. Very sadly the same errors still occur today - as a recent case, again in Doncaster attests to. Fortunately without the fatal consequences. This house is more a testament to mob violence than medical malpractice. As for the 'award' - one has to be a particularly shite piece of humanity if one does not learn something from a horrendous personal experience - it had to do with work done in trying to prevent others from making similar mistakes.



The poster did nothing but state the facts as reported by the news and on the internet, all of which are pertinent to the location, so he spoilt nothing. That you have a personal opinion due to personal involvement is fine, but it is no reason to attack another member. I'm pretty sure this is the second time I've posted this, on exactly the same subject... 

Thanks for posting Caine, looking forward to seeing more.


----------



## Caine33 (Apr 10, 2014)

krela said:


> The poster did nothing but state the facts as reported by the news and on the internet, all of which are pertinent to the location, so he spoilt nothing. That you have a personal opinion due to personal involvement is fine, but it is no reason to attack another member. I'm pretty sure this is the second time I've posted this, on exactly the same subject...
> 
> Thanks for posting Caine, looking forward to seeing more.



Thanks for that, I never thought that I would upset anyone with my report, as you said, I was just stating the facts that are readily available on the internet. 
This has not put me off reporting and I look forward to exploring more locations soon


----------



## urban phantom (Apr 10, 2014)

Nice work mate look forward to seeing more reports thanks for sharing


----------



## LittleOz (Apr 10, 2014)

Very nice first report. I always enjoy seeing shots from here, it was obviously once a lovely house.


----------



## vanburen (Apr 10, 2014)

Good stuff man ! I was in here on Saturday teatime and those floors upstairs are certainly dodgy ! Did you see the Clive Barkers books of blood I left on the windowsill ?


----------



## Caine33 (Apr 10, 2014)

vanburen said:


> Good stuff man ! I was in here on Saturday teatime and those floors upstairs are certainly dodgy ! Did you see the Clive Barkers books of blood I left on the windowsill ?



Upstairs is real dodgy as well as the basement. Was treading really carefully, just in case.
I saw the Clive Barker books on the floor, see my Flickr page for the full photo set.
Really interesting place. Will re visit again in a few months to get some different outside shots and to see what's changed.


----------



## flyboys90 (Apr 12, 2014)

For a first time posting this is a great one,ace history & photos thanks for sharing.


----------



## Sshhhh... (Apr 12, 2014)

Such a beauty, shame about the sad past. Lovely shots


----------

